# Excluding rent, how much does it cost to live each month?



## François (21 May 2009)

Hi,

I didn't know where to place this question.

I'm thinking of moving out to a 2 bed house or apartment with a friend but I am trying to figure out what it will cost me each month after rent is paid before I commit to a lease, for bills such as light, heat and food etc if we split everything down the middle.

Fran


----------



## Guest110 (21 May 2009)

Roughly - 


50 Gas
50 Electricity
30 TV
200 Food
----
350 total @ month each


----------



## Speedwell (21 May 2009)

To add to the list...

Refuse 30p.m.
BB 20p.m.
Phone 26p.m. for line rental alone
Cleaning products?


----------

